# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  المجرم الصليبي فاسكو دي جاما "خدعوك بقولهم مستكشف رحالة"

## أبو مريم السني

*المجرم الصليبي فاسكو دي جاما*
*خــــــدعـــوك بــقــولــهم مستكشف رحالة*
*قتل المسلمين وهدم المساجد وأحرق الحجاج*فاسكو داجاما الذي لقي في كتبنا المدرسية اهتماما كبيرا وصُـوَّر بصورة البطولة وكانت كتب التاريخ المدرسية في العالم العربي تصوره على أنه مكتشف عظيم.
والحقيقة أنه جاء الي الشرق الاسلامي لينشر التنصير ويقتل المسلمين.
أوفد عمانويل الثاني ملك البرتغال ي سنة 1497 م الرحالة فاسكو دي جاما بثغر Restelo ليكتشف الطريق الملاحي المرتجى. 

وأبحر فاسكو دي جاما ورفاقه من ميناء ريستلو بثغر لشبونة في الثامن من شهر يوليو 1497 م. وفي مارس 1498 م وصل إلى موانئ شرق أفريقيا وكان وكانت هذه الثغور خاصة بالتجار العرب Malinde وماليندى Mombassa منها موزبيق وممبسة ففوجئوا بهذه الطلائع الأوروبية تهبط عليهم من طريق غير مألوف بالنسبة لهؤلاء الوافدين واصل فاسكو دي جاما رحلته نحو المدن الساحلية لشرق إفريقيا واجتاز المحيط الهندي مستعيناً بالملاح أحمد بن ماجد ولقبه شهاب الدين أحمد بن ماجد السعدي النجدي حتى وصل إلى ميناء قاليقوط في 18 مايو 1498 م محققاً بتلك الرحلة ثورة في التجارة المنافسة لمصر والبندقية والدولة العثمانية. 

ودهش الزامورين حاكم كالكيوت لمجيء البرتغاليين وعندما سألهم عن السبب في مجيئهم أجاب فاسكو دي جاما بإيجاز (المسيحية ثم البهارات).

أخذ فاسكو دي جاما يطبق بالقوة ادعاء سيده أنه سيد الملاحة فكان يقطع الطريق البحري دون تحذير على أية سفينة يلتقي بها في طريقه ويدمرها إذ كانت سفينته مسلحة بأكثر من عشرين مدفعاً وكانت تعد قوة ضاربة في ذلك الزمن.
*
يقول الدكتور ابراهيم العلاف:*
المستكشف البرتغالي 1469-1524 والذي اكتشف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح 1497 ودمر التجارة العربية..كانت رحلاته مدفوعة بحقد المستعمرين الغربيين ضد العرب والمسلمين وقد كتب المؤرخون انه هدم في احدى حملاته شرق افريقيا المسلم قرابة 300 مسجد وبالتحديد في مدينة كيلوا بمجرد دخوله لهذه المدينة!! 
ولا ينسى التاريخ ما فعله من إغراق سفينة للحجاج في خليج عمان، كان على ظهرها ما يقارب المائة حاج !! بالإضافة إلى ما ذكره المؤرخون من إحراقه لمجموعة من المراكب التي تحمل الأرز قادمةً من الهند، وكان أصحابها من المسلمين.
*
ويقول د سعود بن حمد الخثلان:*
على الساحل الغربي للهند وبالتحديد عند سواحل بلدة كانانور أقدم فاسكو داجاما على جريمة يعجز القلم عن وصفها. ومما تجدر ملاحظته على النص أن من كتبوه وهم من بني جلدة فاسكو داجاما لم يكتفوا بإيراد الحادثة فقط بل علقوا مشيرين إلى أنها كانت من أبشع أفعاله مما يعني أنه كانت له جرائم أخرى إلا أن هذه في نظرهم كانت أشدها وحشية.

كان داجاما يُبحر إلى الجنوب من الجزيرة العربية إلى أن وصل إلى غوا والتي أصبحت فيما بعد مركز النفوذ لبرتغالي في الهند ومنها واصل إلى كانانور وهي ميناء في جنوب الهند إلى الشمال من كاليكوت وفي هذا الميناء مكث ينتظر السفن العربية وبعد بضعة أيام وصلت سفينة عربية محملةً ببضائع بالإضافة إلى ركابٍ تراوح عددهم فيما بين المائتين والأربعمائة راكب كان بينهم نساء وأطفال. 
وبعد الاستيلاء على الحمولة قام داجاما بحبس جميع الركاب داخل السفينة المصادرة وأضرم فيها النار مبيدا كل من كان عليها. وكانت تلك أبشع أفعاله طيلة حياته العملية. 
*المصدر*
*"جهود العثمانيين في الحد من التهديد البرتغالي للنشاط التجاري في الخليج العربي من خلال الوثائق العثمانية"*
*الدكتور / نبيل عبد الحي رضوان الأستاذ المشارك في التاريخ الحديث والمعاصر*
*"سموم الإستشراق والمستشرقين في العلوم الإسلامية"*
*د/ أنور جندي*

----------


## محمود الجيزي

بورك فيك وجزاك الله خيرًا على كشف هؤلاء الحقراء 
الذين درجت كتب المدارس في بلاد المسلمين 
على إلباسهم ثوب الأبطال العباقرة

----------

